# Gina-Lisa Lohfink will ihre Loona heiraten !!!



## Mandalorianer (30 Juli 2011)

*Gina-Lisa Lohfink will ihre Loona heiraten !!!​*

Gina-Lisa Lohfink (24) sorgt gerade ja mächtig für Schlagzeilen. Vor ein paar Wochen tauchten erste Knutschfotos auf, die die Ex-GNTM-Kandidatin beim Knutschen mit einer Frau zeigten. Und bei dieser Dame handelte es sich auch um keine Unbekannte, denn es war niemand Geringeres als 'Bailando'-Sängerin Loona (36), mit der Gina-Lisa da feuchte Küsse austauschte. Was zunächst nur für einen Videoclip geplant war, entwickelte sich laut Aussagen der beiden bald zu einem heißen Techtelmechtel. So heiß, dass die beiden einfach nicht die Finger voneinander lassen können und mittlerweile sogar ein Paar sind. „Wir machen auch Liebe miteinander“, verriet Loona und auch Gina-Lisa schwärmte nur so von Loonas Qualitäten.

Was zunächst als PR-Aktion begann, soll jetzt tatsächlich Liebe sein. Nun machte Gina-Lisa ein weiteres Geständnis, denn Loona ist nicht die erste Frau in ihrem Leben! „Ich hatte mein erstes Mal mit einer Frau“, gestand Gina-Lisa nun gegenüber der Bunten. Schon mit 15 soll sie erste Erfahrungen mit Frauen gesammelt haben, ihr erstes Mal mit einem Mann sei erst kurz vor ihrem 18. Geburtstag passiert. Und damit nicht genug, denn Gina-Lisa ist dermaßen verknallt, dass sie sich wirklich eine dauerhafte Beziehung zu der Sängerin vorstellen kann: „Ich hoffe, dass es lange hält und wir uns gegenseitig viel Liebe und Energie geben können. Natürlich hoffe ich, dass wir zusammenziehen und irgendwann heiraten.“ Haben wir da richtig gehört? Gina-Lisa denkt tatsächlich schon an Heirat? Na, das ging ja schnell, ob Loona wohl schon etwas von den Plänen ihrer Liebsten weiß? Den Segen ihrer Familie hat sie sich auch schon eingeholt, da kann also auch nichts mehr schief gehen. Doch ein bisschen rudert Gina-Lisa dann doch noch zurück, denn „wenn man aber wie ich auf beiderlei Geschlechter steht, vermisst man manchmal doch einfach einen Mann. Deswegen weiß ich auch nicht, was die Zukunft bringt. Liebe darf man nicht planen. Man weiß nie, was passiert.“ Na, dann sind wir aber mal gespannt, wie es bei den beiden Turteltauben weitergeht! 


*http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-fuer-el-tiburon-auf-mallorca-16x-update.html*

*Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## steven91 (30 Juli 2011)

hoffentlich taucht davon auch irgendwann mal ein privates filmchen auf ^^


----------



## BlueLynne (30 Juli 2011)

schaun wa mal, sehn wa mal


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2011)

wen interessierts?


----------



## posemuckel (30 Juli 2011)

Dazu fällt mir nix ein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky70 (31 Juli 2011)

Um im Gespräch zu bleiben, würde Gina-Lisa auch einen Tretroller heiraten.


----------



## juergen1411 (31 Juli 2011)

Werbung für Loonas neue Platte ist das , mehr nicht. Wer ist Gina-Lisa..? Die Frau ist doch völlig überflüssig...


----------



## comatron (31 Juli 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Um im Gespräch zu bleiben, würde Gina-Lisa auch einen Tretroller heiraten.


Sogar einen verrosteten.
Und außerdem habe ich aus sicherer Quelle, dass Bernd Volker heiraten will und Petra Birgit und Wolfi vielleicht Biggi und ...


----------



## danielxD (31 Juli 2011)

Ich sag es mal so, wenn Loona die heiraten will das heiratet sie unter Wert 
den Loona kann ruhig mich heiraten, dann hat sie jemand gutes


----------

